# Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV​*
Wenn man im Forum im Fangmeldungsthread (Aktuelle Raubfischfänge, sponsored by Quantum Specialist) immer wieder tolle Fotos von großen Hechten sieht, dazu noch mit toten Köderfischen als Köder und nach "englischer Methode" mit Meeresfischen, dann ist das schon mal ne Nachfrage beim entsprechenden Boardie wert (zumal das bei mir selber bei meinen wenigen Versuchen nie mit Meeresfischen geklappt hat - nun weiss ich auch warum....).

Also kurze PN an nordbeck, telefoniert und die Zusage/Einladung bekommen, ein Video zu drehen.

Zu erklären und zu zeigen, wie ein nachweislich erfolgreicher Angler vorgeht, seine Methode, Montagen, Gedanken und  Einstellungen zum Angeln auf große Hechte, das war dabei unser Ziel.

Also Termin klargemacht, Auto vollgepackt und ab nach Holland - denn der Termin war schnell gefunden.

Leider im Januar, wenngleich es momentan kein richtiger Winter ist, ist es zum übernachten im Zelt draussen immer noch nicht gerade mit einem geheizten 5-Sterne-Hotel-Zimmer zu vergleichen.

Dafür mit Erlebnissen verbunden, die man im Hotel eben nicht findet, vom Mond am Nachthimmel bis zum Sonnenaufgang am Morgen..

Das noch gepaart mit dem angesagten Fisch in (fast) angesagter Größe.

Und mit Tim alias nordbeck wieder einen tollen und netten Boardie kennen gelernt.

Wir waren sicher nicht zum letzten Mal in Holland mit Tim unterwegs - danke nochmal für die 2 tollen Tage!!

Und euch hier viel Spaß mit dem daraus entstandenen Video



[youtube1]G5KFpR5XFyQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Bobster (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Tja, in Holland .....

 Demnächst nur noch in Holland....

 Hollandia, Hollandia.......




 Ansonsten interessant wie immer.


----------



## mLe (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schönes Video und gute Tipps. 
Einzige Kritik, dass der Fisch solange aus dem Wasser ist.
Ansonsten TOP!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hollandia, Hollandia.......



Nach Holland werden wir definitiv noch öfter fahren zum drehen.

Da wir auch dank Tim interessante holländische Angler kennen lernen konnten, mit denen wir sicher auch interessante Videos drehen können, die auf Grund Thematik/Umsetzung so in Deutschland nur schwer zu drehen wären.

Ist doch gut, wenns in direkter Nachbarschaft solche Möglichkeiten gibt - und schade, dass man für vieles nach Holland MUSS, weil hier nicht möglich....

Ich selber war ja vorher nur zum Meeresangeln in Holland, werde aber auch schauen, in wie weit es die Zeit zulässt, auch selber mal den holländischen Hechten auf den Zahn zu fühlen..


----------



## phirania (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Super Video #6#6#6
Und Petri an den Fänger


----------



## spin-paule (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Klasse Video, sehr interessant#6
Einzige Kritik: des Weckle von der Bratwurscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Jepp - holländisches Weich- ääääääh Weißbrotteil......

Aber definitiv essbar, vor allem dann, wenn man an der frischen Luft eh Kohldampf hat...

;-)))


----------



## ghost01 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Wie immer TOP.

Aber Bratwurst salzen ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Die holländischen sind seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr sparsam gewürzt.

Hats gebraucht..


----------



## Perca3.0 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr cooles Video!

Das nenn ich mal nen passionierten Hechtangler.


----------



## acker (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Wieder einmal sehr schön gemacht ! #6
Danke für Eure Mühen .
Rostende Haken , kl Hakengrößen, man merkt etwas den Einfluß vom Thomas Kalweit was nun ja auch nicht verkehrt ist . 

@Bobster : Genau, wir machen so ein Vid an unseren heimischen sauerländischen Gebirgstümpeln,....innerhalb von 3,4,5 aber spätestens 6 Monaten haben wir dann auch einen min 60er Hecht gefangen :m:m zumindest einer von uns :q wär doch gelacht 

...und wo ist eigentlich der normale gelbe grinse smiley nur der hämisch grinsende grüne is da ;+

Gruß acker


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



acker schrieb:


> Wieder einmal sehr schön gemacht ! #6
> Danke für Eure Mühen .
> Rostende Haken , kl Hakengrößen, man merkt etwas den Einfluß vom Thomas Kalweit was nun ja auch nicht verkehrt ist .
> 
> ...



nein, eher den einfluss von neville fickling, fred buller, mick brown und des taylor auf die hechtszene in england. ich weiss, dass thomas kalweit es genauso handhabt und ich find ihn wirklich super, aber er hat das nicht erfunden.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schönes Video und da können durchaus auch "alte Hasen" wie ich, etwas lernen!
Der gezeigte Hecht war ja auch perfekt vorne gehakt. 
Allerdings wird diese Methode nichts für Schnarchsäcke sein, die sich erst mal ausm Schlafsack rausquälen müssen, bis sie an der Rute zum Anschlag stehen, dann ist wahrscheinlich der Köfi schon geschluckt.
Was ja bei Entnahmeabsicht nicht weiter schlimm wäre, nur bei den gezeigten Gegebenheiten!
Deshalb macht wohl auch der doppelte Bissanzeiger Sinn, wenn man schon den ersten Köderkontakt mitkriegt!
Nun hat Nordbeck ja schon einige Nachahmer gefunden, zu erkennen an immer mehr Threads im Board zum Angeln mit Meeresfischen, auch hierzulande.
Die meisten vergessen dabei, dass es bei uns fast immer verboten ist,
Köderfische die nicht aus dem beangelten Gewässer stammen, zu verwenden! Dazu gehören natürlich auch Meeresfische.
Bei Verwendung von Meeresfischen ist dies, bei möglicher Kontrolle, sofort klar und könnte Ärger geben.
Es sprich ja auch nichts dagegen, gleiche Methode mit Weißfischen zu praktizieren!
Mit den anderen "Zutaten", dürfte sich auch damit, ein entsprechender Lockeffekt einstellen.
Ansonsten ein Petri Heil von mir und Anerkennung für das lehrreiche Video!

Jürgen

P.S.: das ist mal ein Kescher!!!


----------



## zorra (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



nordbeck schrieb:


> nein, eher den einfluss von neville fickling, fred buller, mick brown und des taylor auf die hechtszene in england. ich weiss, dass thomas kalweit es genauso handhabt und ich find ihn wirklich super, aber er hat das nicht erfunden.


....und an vielen NL-Gewässern kannste dir das Anfüttern sparen da die Bestände dort gut sind....wir haben damals die Mehtoden des jungen Mick Brown auch übernommen und seid dem nie wieder mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt....trotzdem ein Video der anderen Art....viel Erfolg weiterhin.#6
gruss zorra


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr schön, junger Mann, alte Methoden mit neuen Ideen, durchdachte Strategien, fischschonender Umgang und interessante Thesen.

Sehr erfrischend mal nicht zig Gummilümmel im Bild zu sehn.


Weiter so!


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schönes Video und da können durchaus auch "alte Hasen" wie ich, etwas lernen!
> Der gezeigte Hecht war ja auch perfekt vorne gehakt.
> Allerdings wird diese Methode nichts für Schnarchsäcke sein, die sich erst mal ausm Schlafsack rausquälen müssen, bis sie an der Rute zum Anschlag stehen, dann ist wahrscheinlich der Köfi schon geschluckt.
> 
> ...




danke dafür. für leute die ewig brauchen ist das natürlich nichts, da hast du vollkommen recht. allerdings hab ich zb. die zelttür nur mit klett verschlossen und "bivvy schuhe" am eingang bereitstehen, da bin ich dann in sekunden drin und durch die tür brauch  ich nur durchzurennen.
weiter verwende ich in der regel auch eher großköder und zb. für ne 3/4 makrele von 200 g braucht auch ein meter seine zeit bis er die drin hat. dass ein fisch schluckt passiert mir eigentlich fast nie und wenn doch hab ich zum glück passende zangen und drillinge ohne widerhaken. abschlagen musste ich die letzten 15 jahre keinen fisch deswegen.
zum kescher sei gesagt, dass er wirklich riesig ist, aber ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. grade das format und der starre bügel erleichtern das keschern enorm und ersparen einem das leidige rumgeeier.



zorra schrieb:


> ....und an vielen NL-Gewässern kannste dir das  Anfüttern sparen da die Bestände dort gut sind....wir haben damals die  Mehtoden des jungen Mick Brown auch übernommen und seid dem nie wieder  mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt....trotzdem ein Video der anderen  Art....viel Erfolg weiterhin.#6
> gruss zorra



es geht ja nicht darum mal nen hecht zu fangen, sondern regelmäßig  und vor allem kapitale. einige gewässer die ich befische werden wirklich  häufig beangelt und stehen die komplette saison unter feuer.  irgendwelche deppen machen da guidings, ein möchtegern profi teamangler  schlägt dort permanent sein zelt auf und und und. grad an solchen  gewässern machen feinheiten den unterschied. 




BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Sehr schön, junger Mann, alte Methoden mit  neuen Ideen, durchdachte Strategien, fischschonender Umgang und  interessante Thesen.
> 
> Sehr erfrischend mal nicht zig Gummilümmel im Bild zu sehn.
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## Grundsucher (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr gutes Video und sehr informativ. Hat spaß gemacht euch zuzuschauen. Macht weiter so und viel Erfolg.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Prima Video - kein Tackleposergelaber mit pseudocoolen Sprüchen, sondern einfach Basics und METHODEN mit Hirn.

Dazu gut sichtbar die sumpfig-nasse "Dreckigkeit" der Natur und sinnvolle, unauffällige Klamotten in dieser Umgebung statt farblich abgestimmtes Knaller-Kappen-Kasperoutfit.

Und ein klares Plädoyer fürs Keschern. Find ich super.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Das freut mich, dass euch das gefällt - und ja, Tim kann und muss man loben!
Hat er klasse gemacht!
Und gute Einstellung!


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ohne Witz: 

Von der im positiven Sinne "nüchternen" (nicht in Bezug auf Alk *gggg*) Präsentation können sich viele medial deutlich stärker vertretene "Vollprofis" noch ne ordentliche Scheibe abschneiden.

Mir gefällt die Abwesenheit von Krampfhaft-Unterhalten- bzw. Coolsein-Wollen sehr. Zudem hat man den Eindruck, der Protagonist weiß sehr gut,was er da tut - und vor allem WARUM.

Da wird nicht groß unnötig oder sogar inkonsequent rumgelabert, sondern einfach überzeugend gezeigt, wies geht. Und fertig. Ohne viel Ähhhh und Öhhhh - es werden ganze und gut verständliche Sätze ohne 900000 Wiederholungen gebildet.

In den 30 Minuten sind darum IMO mehr sinnvolle/lehrreiche Infos vorhanden als in manch längerem "Profimaterial". 

Denn in letzterem muss man oft erstmal die Heißluft aussortieren. Da dauerts z. T. ewig, bis mal konkret was zum Thema kommt (z. B. muss man sich erstmal die halbe Anfahrt mit angucken etc.).

Insofern: Diese "Amateurproduktion" wirkt auf mich viel viel professioneller als so manches, was sich offiziell als solches verkauft.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

danke fürs lob. das freut mich wirklich sehr


----------



## Schneidi (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Mein respekt für die gute arbeit am video habt ihr. Ich schau mir die AB videos immer gern an aber das ist bis jetzt mein favorit. Alles sachlich erklärt mit guten tips. Würde gern mehr videos dieser art sehen. Macht weiter so!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Jepp, schon viel treffendes geschrieben, klasse Filmchen !

Kommt mir vieles so bekannt vor.

Von mir nochmal eine dickes Unterstreichen von großem Kescher und starkem Gerät, weil: 
Für das sinnige Zurücksetzen darf der Fisch nicht sauer gedrillt sein. 
Und wenn ich einen für die Pfanne haben will, darf der Fisch nicht sauer gedrillt sein, da er dann schai.sse schmeckt bzw. Fleischenergie flöten gegangen ist.
ergo? Immer kräftig und kurz drillen! #6


----------



## Purist (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Nett gemacht, wie immer von Thomas gut in Szene gesetzt (lecker Wurst!!), aber von mir gibt's aber ein paar Minuspunkte:
1- wieder Niederlande.. ja, ich kenne die Gründe |rolleyes
2- diese "trendige" Farbpanscherei, gerade weil das Exemplar noch im Nachts gebissen hat. Statt sich auf Farben und reihenweise "Baitflags" einzuschießen, kann man beim klassischen Köfiangeln auch mal Gedärm des Köderfisches heraushängen lassen. Das ist weder Boilietunken noch Spinnfischerei, wo Farben eine erheblich wichtigere Rolle spielen.


----------



## Esox60 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Eine Freude zu sehen, daß man solche Plattformen auch sinnvoll nutzen kann, anstatt nur sinnlos mit Fischen zu Posen.
Sehr interessant gemacht, vom Angler - für Angler, ohne lästigen Werbehintergrund.

Danke dafür, und gern mehr davon.


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr geil - absolute spitzenklasse!!! :m
Ganz großes Lob von mir an Tim, Tom und Franzl. Sachlich, kein Schischigaga (bin auch lernfähig! ) und mit Fangerfolg - davon bitte mehr!!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



acker schrieb:


> Rostende Haken , kl Hakengrößen, man merkt etwas den Einfluß vom Thomas Kalweit was nun ja auch nicht verkehrt ist



Das ging mir auch sofort durch den Kopf, aber Thomas Kalweit ist ja auch ein absoluter Kenner was die englischen Methoden angeht. Interessantes Video und Petri Heil.


----------



## donak (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schließe mich PirschHirsch an, wirklich tolles Video!

Sehr informativ.


----------



## Allround Angla (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Super Video!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Freut mich wirklich, dass das so gut ankommt bei euch!
Danke!


----------



## catchandfun (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Toller Film! Auch der Umgang mit dem Fisch ist wirklich super, gefällt mir.
:m


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt den eindruck erwecke 'n bissel bleede zu sein. ich finde das video nirgendwo verlinkt. weder hier im thread, noch unter viedeos --> anglerboardTV. wäre bitte mal jemand so lieb und stellt hier einen direktlink rein bzw. sagt mir, wo ich das viedeo finden kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Hier der Direktlink:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5KFpR5XFyQ

P.S.
Hier findest du alle unsere Youtube-Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?

( youtube.com/AnglerboardTV )


----------



## Seele (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr sehr gutes Video. 

@Thomas: Du kommst glaub paar mal vorbei und wir üben das Nachtangeln mal, du musst einfach schneller an die Cam kommen


----------



## acker (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freut mich wirklich, dass das so gut ankommt bei euch!
> Danke!



Nächstes vid :
Unterwegs mit Thomas & Franz beim Spinnen oder was auch immer angeln #h

Hätte doch durchaus Nährwert. 

Gruß acker


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

@franz_16
danke! dort hatte ich heute schon unter der threadüberschrift geschaut. yt hat nur ein paar von matzes mätzchen ausgespuckt. hätte mir denken können, das ihr nen eigenen kanal habt.


----------



## zorra (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Wenn jetzt jemand Blut geleckt hat und sein Wissen noch erweitern möchte...Youtube...Doodaas vissen....besonders...Misha de Jong...Robert Grootenboer.
gr.zorra


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

schönes Video , bei der Arbeit ist die freude bestimmt dann doppelt wenn man erfolgreich ist


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

danke für alle komplimente, freut mich, dass es euch gefällt!




Purist schrieb:


> Nett gemacht, wie immer von Thomas gut in Szene gesetzt (lecker Wurst!!), aber von mir gibt's aber ein paar Minuspunkte:
> 1- wieder Niederlande.. ja, ich kenne die Gründe |rolleyes
> 2- diese "trendige" Farbpanscherei, gerade weil das Exemplar noch im Nachts gebissen hat. Statt sich auf Farben und reihenweise "Baitflags" einzuschießen, kann man beim klassischen Köfiangeln auch mal Gedärm des Köderfisches heraushängen lassen. Das ist weder Boilietunken noch Spinnfischerei, wo Farben eine erheblich wichtigere Rolle spielen.



was hast du gegen niederlande? das ist halt mein revier, wenn man ein video mit mir drehen will muss man halt herkommen. was das nun aber mit der theorie und damit dem inhalt zu tun hat, musst du mir mal erklären.

seit wann ist diese farbpanscherei trendig? seit ich auf hecht angel wird das mindestens schon gemacht und das sind nun über 15 jahre.
hast du irgendwelche tests diesbezüglich oder erfahrungen auf dem gebiet? grade an gewässern mit hohem angeldruck kann das wirklich entscheident sein.


----------



## laxvän (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Alles Wichtige wurde ja schon mehrfach gesagt, daher kurz gefasst: #6TOLLES VIDEO#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ein wirklich toller Film. Da gehört schon was dazu im Januar eine Nacht am Wasser zu verbringen, um uns einen Film zu präsentieren. #6 Danke 
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

War zwar kalt  -aber mit den richtigen Leuten (Franz und Tim zähl ich ausdrücklich dazu!!) macht das Spaß!.

Leiden wär echt was anders...


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



MarcoZG schrieb:


> schönes Video , bei der Arbeit ist die freude bestimmt dann doppelt wenn man erfolgreich ist



naja, leider nur mittel erfolgreich. ziel verfehlt leider, eigentlich sollte es wirklich ein meter werden. 

40 minuten nach der abfahrt von franz und thomas hatte ich übrigens noch nen ü-90er. manchmal ist es wie verhext ^â


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

ein schönes und vor allem auch informatives viedeo. danke.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Klasse gemachtes Video...#6
Allerdings wäre mir diese Angelart eindeutig zu langweilig.
Dann hätte ich ja gleich Karpfenangler werden können.

Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es wesentlich effektivere Angelarten gibt.
Aber jeder so wie es ihm am meisten Spass macht....:m


----------



## Welpi (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Toller Film #6


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

klar gibts die. mit dem boot und echo fische anfahren und dann "pelagisch  jiggen" etc ist mit sicherheit effektiver. diese angelei ist aber für jeden machbar und erschwinglich. erfordert kein spezialgerät und auch sonst keinen großen aufwand. ausserdem ist es für mich "richtiges" angeln. diese technisierung des fischens find ich echt bedenklich.

wir hatten zu zweit in einer session zwei fische die an der meter marke gekratzt haben und einen knapp 90er. so richtig ineffizient find das nicht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



nordbeck schrieb:


> so richtig ineffizient find das nicht


Zumindest bist Du noch nicht so verwöhnt.#6


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

doch eigentlich schon. ich kenn jemanden der fängt an einem tag zweistellig fische über 90, aber dazu muss man auch das gewässer haben.

was ist für dich denn besonders nennenswert?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



nordbeck schrieb:


> was ist für dich denn besonders nennenswert?


Ist schon in Ordnung. Ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen.
Jeder soll so viel fangen, dass er zufrieden ist.
Ausserdem stelle ich auch überhaupt nicht in Frage, dass Du ein Kenner auf dem Gebiet des Deadbaiting bist.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Nordbeck, DU bist mein Held!
Danke an alle Beteiligten für diesen Augenschmaus!
Ohne viel Tara und Pipapo deinen Stil beschrieben.
Das sind Geheimnisse, die nicht jeder preisgibt, geschweige denn in der Lage
ist vor der Kamera zu präsentieren! 
Also ich find dich gut, und wie du dein (englisches) Ding durchziehst ist einfach
nur bewundernswert. 

P.S. aber notorischer SINGLE halt ))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> P.S. aber notorischer SINGLE halt ))))


Er ist Koch - Single sein muss ja nicht heissen, keine Frau zu haben..

Nur, dass es nicht eine Einzelne ist.............

Dafür auch noch viele Hechte


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Hab das auch grade mal geschaut.

Hervorheben möchte ich die Erklärung bei 8:00. Das wissen viel zu wenig Leute. Viele machen auf Teufel komm raus beim Leichtigkeitswahn mit und vergessen die Grundprinzipien vom Grundangeln und kassieren mehr Fehlbisse.

Minute 15:30 ist ebenfalls exakt mein Reden!

Ansonsten ein schönes und informatives Video.

@ nordbeck, du kommst super sympathisch rüber, ausserdem hast du Plan vom Fischen und machst dir auch um die Waidgerechtigkeit Gedanken. 

Meiner Meinung nach absolut Top!


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Zum Video fällt mir einfach nur #6#6#6 ein...
Tim erklärt seine Methoden ohne Geheimniskrämerei, fängt, wirkt nicht überheblich und hat Spaß am Angeln... :vik::vik:
Endlich mal ein informatives Video...ohne die Rute ist von so und so...Rollen nur von der Marke und blablabla...
Klasse mach weiter so und Petri Heil #h#h


----------



## Purist (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



nordbeck schrieb:


> was hast du gegen niederlande? das ist halt mein revier, wenn man ein video mit mir drehen will muss man halt herkommen. was das nun aber mit der theorie und damit dem inhalt zu tun hat, musst du mir mal erklären.



Suche dir dein Revier, wo es dir gefällt. Ich finde, dass es langsam lächerlich wird, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen und nicht wirklich wegen dir, du machst da nur mit |rolleyes



nordbeck schrieb:


> seit wann ist diese farbpanscherei trendig? seit ich auf hecht angel wird das mindestens schon gemacht und das sind nun über 15 jahre.
> hast du irgendwelche tests diesbezüglich oder erfahrungen auf dem gebiet? grade an gewässern mit hohem angeldruck kann das wirklich entscheident sein.



Quo vadis? Warum fährst du wirklich in die Niederlande, hast dort dein Revier? Wegen der Meterhechte? Hier bei uns scheint der Angeldruck oft so gering zu sein, dass Hechte nicht mit derartigem "überredet" werden müssen, im Dunkeln schon gar nicht


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Lol der Purist mal wieder...schon schlimm, da fährt einer woanders hin und fängt auch noch...


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

allrounder und alle anderen, vielen dank für das positive feedback!



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ist schon in Ordnung. Ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen.
> Jeder soll so viel fangen, dass er zufrieden ist.
> Ausserdem stelle ich auch überhaupt nicht in Frage, dass Du ein Kenner auf dem Gebiet des Deadbaiting bist.



hab ich auch keines falls so aufgefasst. also keine sorge.
trotzdem interessiert mich natürlich was für dich zufriedenstellend ist, man fängt ja immer gerne mehr #6
ich fische auch gerne mit kunstködern, nur da komm ich was meter angeht nicht an die zahlen die ich mit naturködern fange.





Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Nordbeck, DU bist mein Held!
> Danke an alle Beteiligten für diesen Augenschmaus!
> Ohne viel Tara und Pipapo deinen Stil beschrieben.
> Das sind Geheimnisse, die nicht jeder preisgibt, geschweige denn in der Lage
> ...




danke für die blumen  single nach fast sieben jahren erst seit herbst, also pünktlich zur hechtsaison. |uhoh:



Purist schrieb:


> Quo vadis? Warum fährst du wirklich in die Niederlande, hast dort dein  Revier? Wegen der Meterhechte? Hier bei uns scheint der Angeldruck oft  so gering zu sein, dass Hechte nicht mit derartigem "überredet" werden  müssen, im Dunkeln schon gar nicht




ist er auch zwangsläufig wenn nicht alles zurückgesetzt werden muss.  auch fische "lernen" gefahr zu erkennen. warum ich wirklich in die  niederlande fahre? weil die fische größer sind und die meisten meiner  angelfreunde dort wohnen ausserdem zahl ich +- 50 euro für so einige  gewässer. was du jetzt zu sugerieren versuchst kann ich nicht  nachvollziehen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ist doch ein typischer Reflex, den man immer wieder erlebt von denjenigen, die hier für das Abknüppeln, ...pardon, Angeln zum Verzehr, plädieren, sich aufregen, wenn jemand in Ländern, wo man wagt aus Spass am Angeln zu angeln, auch noch Fische fängt.


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



nordbeck schrieb:


> single nach fast sieben jahren erst seit herbst, also pünktlich zur hechtsaison. |uhoh:


na dann weg mit dem bart!


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Klasse Video, das bisher beste vom Board #6#6



Tim, 

hast du den großen oder "kleinen" Speedflow Kescher ?


----------



## nordbeck (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

danke vielmals!

den großen! 

glaub 90 cm bügelmaß.




bombe20 schrieb:


> na dann weg mit dem bart!



nee, erst wenn die schonzeit beginnt. bisher läufts damit hechtdamen  mäßig ganz gut und er ist mein markenzeichen in der "szene"


----------



## marcus7 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Petri, geiles Ding .

Tommy Engel, fängst du etwa viel mehr große Hechte?


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Geiles Video#6 verstehe nicht wieso manche da gleich wieder am nörgeln sind.


Tommi bisher habe ich deine Beiträge und dein Charakter wie du rüberkommst sehr geschätzt.Aber hier kommt das gerade etwas so rüber als wärst du neidisch.Finde ich etwas schwach wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Surf (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Super Video!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Geiles Video#6 verstehe nicht wieso manche da gleich wieder am nörgeln sind.
> 
> 
> Tommy bisher habe ich deine Beiträge und wie du rüberkommst sehr geschätzt.Aber hier kommt das gerade etwas so rüber als wärst du neidisch.


Auf was ? |bigeyes
Ne keine Panik bin ich nicht.:q


----------



## Sea-Trout (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Gute Frage kommt mir irgendwie so vor wenn ich deine Beiträge lese.Aber vielleicht sehe ja auch nur ich das so.#c.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

tommi, was ist denn nun für dich ein zufriedenstellendes ergebnis? hab mir grad mal die mühe gemacht und den 2013 fänge thread durchforstet und da war jetzt nichts bei was auf effektivere methoden als die gute alte makrele schließen lies. weder in größe noch in stückzahlen und das vom boot?


----------



## Sea-Trout (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Kann ja verstehen das man manche Angelmethoden nicht mag.Aber du bist doch meist auch nur am schleppen mit E-Motor und Echolot?Das finde ich noch viel langweiliger und viel weniger Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

2013 war wirklich ein schlechtes Jahr für mich,da ich durch eine Hüft OP sehr eingeschränkt war. Ansonsten halte ich das aktive Angeln, sei es Schleppen, Werfen, vertikal, diagonal für wesentlich effektiver.
Aber wie ich schon gesagt habe, jeder so wie er möchte.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

achso, ok. aber dass die durchschittsgröße deutlich geringer ist beim spinfischen ist eine auffassung die du teilst, oder?

und jetzt nochmal, was wäre für dich ein akzeptables resultat?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Die Durchschnittsgrösse vieleicht, aber deswegen fange ich nicht weniger Meterhechte.
Ein akzebtabeles Resultat soltte jeder für sich selber festlegen.
Dem einen reicht ein Hecht pro Session, der andere ist mit 10 Hechten pro Tag unzufrieden.
Da sollte man kein Maß festlegen.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

naja, wenn du sagst ein 89er, ein 95er und ein 97er in einer session ist ein ergebnis über das man sich nur freut wenn man nicht verwöhnt sei, dann muss ja schon konkret was vorliegen?

hab jetzt im 2012er geschaut und auch der überzeugt mich nun noch nicht so ganz. was ich als vorteil gelten lasse ist die abwechslung der gefangenen fische, beim kukö angeln sind auch mal barsche, zander und rapfen dabei. wobei man die mit nicht meeresfisch auch hat.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Dann bleib doch bei Deinem Deadbaiting, und ich bei meinem Bootsangeln:m


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

das war doch gar nicht das thema? ich versuch dir einfach zu entlocken ab wann ein hechtangeltag für dich als gelungen gilt, da du ja das genannte beispiel als ineffizient bezeichnest, obwohl es bei uns eine eher durchschnittliche session war. gleichzeitig sind von dir aber keine vergleichbaren tage in den letzten beiden jahren verzeichnet?


----------



## Sea-Trout (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ich verstehe es auch nicht.Kommt etwas überheblich rüber die Postings und dann keine Argumente haben.Mit E-Motor und Echolot rumschleppen kann doch jeder:q.So fängt man bei Mefoangeln auch leichter und größere Fische aber ist halt langweilig und total anspruchslos.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ich muss der Meerforelle ausnahmsweise mal Recht geben!


----------



## Anek20dot (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schönes Video #6

Lasst die Diskussion nicht ausarten, Spinnfischen-Ansitzangeln.... Auto-Motorrad-Vergleich... Spaß beim Angeln, alles andere ist Schnuppe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Schönes Video #6
> 
> Lasst die Diskussion nicht ausarten, Spinnfischen-Ansitzangeln.... Auto-Motorad-Vergleich... Spaß beim Angeln, alles andere ist Schnuppe...



So isses...
Danke ;-)


----------



## marcus7 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Finde den Kommentar von Tommy Engel echt mies.

A: Ist das ein super Ergebnis von Nordbeck

B: Fängt Engel nicht besser mit seinen kostspieligen High Tech Methoden

Dann so herabfällig reden...

Wo ist dein 40pfund Hecht Tommi? 
Angelst doch schon jahrelang mit top Ausrüstung im top Revier?

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

LEUTE!!
Jetzt ists gut hier!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

@nordbeck
Ich habe per E-Mail noch eine Frage zugesandt bekommen und zwar:
*
Ich hab bloß nicht ganz verstanden warum er Karpfenruten verwendet?*

Ich denke, es geht dabei lediglich ums Wurfgewicht - oder?


----------



## Ruff Raider (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Mal wieder nen Super Video von euch!!! Und ein ganz großes Lob an Tim,alles super erklärt#6#6#6 Macht echt spaß euch zu zugucken. 

Ps. Tolle Rollen,Tim

Gruß Christian


----------



## bubi10_4 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schönes Video#6


Gruß Mario


----------



## pike-81 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Moinsen!
 Geiles Video. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
 Danke für Deine Freizügigkeit nordbeck. Nicht jeder würde so aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Du kommst wirklich sympathisch und authentisch rüber.
 Auch ein dickes Lob an die Mods. So bekommt man doch gleich einen viel persönlicheren Bezug zum AB und kriegt mal mit, was hinter einer solchen Fangstory steckt.
 Weiter so Jungs!
 Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hab bloß nicht ganz verstanden warum er Karpfenruten verwendet?


@all:
Steht auf Karpfenruten drauf (und in den Geschäftsbedingungen), dass man damit nur Karpfen angeln darf? :m

Wer damit nicht so gut klar kommt  , bastelt sich (oder läßt sich eins designen) ein schönes Schildchen "Hechtrute" oder eben "Special Pike Bait Presenter" und klebt das drüber :q :q


----------



## Trollwut (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @all:
> Steht auf Karpfenruten drauf (und in den Geschäftsbedingungen), dass man damit nur Karpfen angeln darf? :m
> 
> Wer damit nicht so gut klar kommt  , bastelt sich (oder läßt sich eins designen) ein schönes Schildchen "Hechtrute" oder eben "Special Pike Bait Presenter" und klebt das drüber :q :q




Ich denke auch. Und meine Erfahrung mit großen Hecht is die, dass sie sich ganz ähnlich wie Karpfen drillen lassen, keine spur von Sprüngen o.Ä. sondern schön u-bootmäßig abziehn.
Und genau darauf sind ja Karpfenruten ausgelegt.

Is natürlich nur meine Erfahrung, kann bei wem anders unter anderen Umständen gänzlich anders aussehn


----------



## unloved (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Vielleicht ist die Frage schon beantwortet worden und ich habe die passende Stelle im Film übersprungen. Aber was mich interessieren würde ist, ob Du den Köderfisch ansich auch auftreibst? Oder liegt dieser dann während des Angelns am Grund?

Tolles Video!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

klasse männer!!!danke dafür#6#6


----------



## Boom (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr gutes Video!!!
Lob an Tim, machst en guten Job;-)
Finde es bemerkenswert wie behutsam und waidgerecht du mit den gefangenen Fischen umgehst.
Können sich manche Angler die ich so sehe ne Scheibe von abschneiden!!!

Weiter so


----------



## Buhnenspringer (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Hi,

ein wirklich interessantes Stück Angelwissen. Ich finde es sehr cool, wie viele Gedanken Du Dir bei der Umsetzung Deiner Methoden machst. Von der Anfütterung bis hin zur behutsamen Behandlung des gefangenen Fisches. Da steckt viel Recherchearbeit, Transferleistung (selbst denken) und praktische Erfahrung (tatsächlicher Einsatz am Wasser. Nachtangeln im Winter ist nichts für Weicheier!). Dabei teilst Dein Wissen und scheinst echt Fun bei der Sache zu haben. Vielen Dank!


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

danke an alle für das lob! 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @nordbeck
> Ich habe per E-Mail noch eine Frage zugesandt bekommen und zwar:
> *
> Ich hab bloß nicht ganz verstanden warum er Karpfenruten verwendet?*
> ...



als ich meine ruten gekauft hab (sind chub outkast erste serie) war das köfi angeln noch nicht so kommerziell erschlossen in deutschland wie es mittlerweile ist. daher stand ich vor der wahl entweder welche bestellen und nicht vorher probewedeln, oder halt ruten kaufen die sich anders schimpfen aber die gleichen eigenschaften haben.

wichtig ist die länge von mindestens 3,30m aus verschiedenen gründen:
- mehr wurfweite (wenn es denn mal erforderlich ist)
- mehr hebelwirkung beim anhieb (hartes maul, drillinge aus dem köfi reissen)
- vorteile im drill, ne lange rute federt besser ab und man kann den fisch besser steuern
- an vielen gewässern such ich mir kanten, da bleibt man gelegentlich mal hängen und mit der langen rute kann man sich oft frei wippen.


die rute muss  ein gewisses wurfgewicht haben. blei und köder wiegen bei nem stint schon an die 120 g, bei ner king size makrele über 300. das kann man mit ner schlappen ruten nicht gescheit werfen und gezielt schon gar nicht.

die rute muss halbwegs schnell in der aktion sein. soll kein knüppel sein, da das im drill hinderlich ist, aber vollparabolisch bringt nachteile bei anhieb und wurf.


viele karpfenruten erfüllen diese kriterien sehr gut und sind leicht verfügbar, dh. man hat ne gute auswahl und kann die preise vergleichen.



Ruff Raider schrieb:


> Mal wieder nen Super Video von euch!!! Und ein ganz großes Lob an Tim,alles super erklärt#6#6#6 Macht echt spaß euch zu zugucken.
> 
> Ps. Tolle Rollen,Tim
> 
> Gruß Christian



danke  die rollen sind echt töfte, wobei ich beim kauf doch  halbwegs beschissen wurde und nur die hälfte vom vereinbarten zeug  bekommen hab. das geht mir ganz schön auf die NÜSSE :vik:



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich denke auch. Und meine Erfahrung mit großen  Hecht is die, dass sie sich ganz ähnlich wie Karpfen drillen lassen,  keine spur von Sprüngen o.Ä. sondern schön u-bootmäßig abziehn.
> Und genau darauf sind ja Karpfenruten ausgelegt.
> 
> Is natürlich nur meine Erfahrung, kann bei wem anders unter anderen Umständen gänzlich anders aussehn



jeder hecht ist anders. die meisten großen hechte die ich gefangen  hab bleiben in der tat lange tief wie ein sack zement. gemächliches  abziehen und eher selten mal ein sprint oder sprung, andererseits sind  fische die ich auf größere distanz fange häufig sehr wild am ufer und  springen nicht selten mehrfach über die volle länge aus dem wasser.  sieht bei 20 pfund fischen ziemlich krank und eindrucksvoll aus!

grade dieses theater hat  dazu beigetragen, dass ich gerne auf kurze distanz fische und den drill extrem kurz halte. 



unloved schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Frage schon beantwortet worden  und ich habe die passende Stelle im Film übersprungen. Aber was mich  interessieren würde ist, ob Du den Köderfisch ansich auch auftreibst?  Oder liegt dieser dann während des Angelns am Grund?
> 
> Tolles Video!



gelegentlich mach ich das. vor allem an gewässern mit wenig  angeldruck kann das von vorteil sein. andererseits hab ich an diesen  gewässern mit hohem angeldruck nie was darauf gefangen. wie das  zusammenhängt kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber meiner meinung nach gibts  schon ne gewisse scheuchwirkung bei polybällen etc.

wenn die  situation es durch bewuchs und dreck am boden erfordert mach ich das  schon gerne, dann aber eher mit balsaholz oder injizierter luft. wichtig  hierbei den auftriebskörper mit stahl sichern, wenn ein so präparierter  köder verschluckt wird leidet der fisch sicherlich und kann sogar  sterben!


----------



## Marten 123 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Petri 
Super film 
Hoffe es folgen noch welche 
Ich hab da mal eine frag ob jemand weiß wo man 
diese bissanzeiger (swinger) her bekommt die man hinten an den bankstick befestigt 
Hab das jetzt schon in mehrern filmen gesehen 

Gruß Marten


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

check meine signatur ^^

das sind drop off bissanzeiger extra zum deadbaiten. fox micron ps.

alternativ gibts noch pikeswinger ebenfalls von fox, oder aber die drop off bobbins von middy.


----------



## Marten 123 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

die pikeswinger von fox kenn ich mir gings vorallem um die elektronischen 
ich dachte das die swinger genau so funktionieren wie die bei karpfen angeln 
und für jeden bissanzeiger mit passender buchse geeignet wären 
danke für denn Tip


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

nee ist ein ganzes teil! hat auch nen sensor in der ablage und das teil piept bis man die rute abnimmt.


----------



## Ruff Raider (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Tim wenn du nächstes mal hier in der nähe bist darfst dir deine versprochenen Nüsse  abholen:qo


----------



## Marten 123 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

OK danke 
wieder was dazu gelernt =)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ein sehr gelungenes Video und nordbeck wirkt auch sehr sympathisch.


----------



## c-laui (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Schön gemacht.


----------



## Stefff (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Wie die Weiber...

Wenn´s glitzert knallt´s...

Ich schmeiss mich weg:q:q:q:q

Toller Film!!
Und Unterhaltsam!

Stefff


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

das war noch die harmlose variante...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

grins....................

Du warst ja der Spielverderber, Tim...


----------



## Stefff (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Na dann bringt mal die Outtakes!

Oder ne FSK 18 Varriante!



Muss immer noch lachen:q:q


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

sehr schönes filmchen, da kann sich so manche abo-dvd 'ne scheibe von abschneiden. #6


----------



## Niederbayer75 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Servus zusammen,

ich finde dass das ein absolut geniales Video ist.
Ich lese hier im AB meistens nur mit und schreibe wenig, aber hier kein Lob auszusprechen wäre fast ein Verbrechen!!!

Warum?
- es gibt ganz wenige Angler, die ihr Wissen so bereitwillig zur Verfügung stellen (ich kenne auch gute Angler, aber die machen ein riesen Geheimnis aus allem und lügen auf Teufel komm raus!)
- sehr professioneller Umgang mit den Fischen (da können sich die selbsternannten und bekannten Angelprofis alle eine Scheibe abschneiden)
- klare intelligente Aussagen ohne Rumgelaber und Werbung
- sehr lehrreich und informativ
- auch das Verhalten vor der Kamera sehr routiniert
- und egal was andere hier - wieder mal - versuchen schlecht zu reden: bei der Anzahl an Großfischen - und da zählt für über 90% der Angler auch ein ca. 90er Hecht dazu - und das noch dermaßen selektiv, da gehörst Du Tim definitiv zur obersten/besten Schicht der Hecht-Angler! Egal ob man da bei den KuKö-oder KöFi-Anglern schaut...

Also, immer weiter so #6


LG
Niederbayer


----------



## T.Debakel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Hallo,

SUPER Video: größtes Lob an _alle_ Beteiligten!



Stefff schrieb:


> Na dann bringt mal die Outtakes!
> 
> Oder ne FSK 18 Varriante!



Da wäre ich auch dafür...

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Endlich hatte ich mal die Muse mir mal das Video in voller Länge rein zu tun.
Ich kann mich "Niederbayer75" und den meisten meiner Vorredner nur anschließen.
Klasse Filmchen. Sehr informativ, sehr authentisch!
Ich werd´am Montag gleich zu Stahlgruber gehen und künftig meine Köderfische bunt lackieren!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## waterkant (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

sehr informatives und gutes video. wirklich sehenswert


----------



## snofla (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

TOLLE ARBEIT..............super


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Top Video #6

Vielleicht küren wir ja mal am Ende eines jeden Jahres das Angelboardvideo des Jahres - ich bin mir sicher, dieses Video
wäre ganz vorne dabei.

#h


----------



## Haenger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr informatives und schön gemachtes Video! #6
Weder überheblich noch großes blabla und vor allem 'ne gesunde Einstellung... 
Sympathisch! 

Trotzdem frage ich mich, ob diese Methode in den Gewässern hier vor der Haustür ( diverse Altrheinärme, etc. ) noch genauso effektiv ist.
Ich denke dass man da mit einem bewegten Köder ( Segelpose etc. ), doch die Nase vorne hat!?
Aaaber... ich werde das einfach mal ausprobieren.
Versuch macht schlau! 

Solche Beiträge >> bitte mehr davon!

Grüßle


----------



## allegoric (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schönes Video, habe ich mir gern angeschaut


----------



## Trollwut (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Nun, ich muss ganz unumwunden feststellen, dass mir das Video echt gut gefällt, super sympathischer Typ 
Kritisch sehe ich das ganze allerdings aus der Perspektive: Was passiert, wenn plötzlich jeder am Gewässer pro Tag n Kilo Fisch reinwirft, der nicht aus dem selben Gewässer kommt? 
Aber das is ja nich Gegenstand des Videos 

Wie gesagt, finds klasse, und werd demnächst wohl auch mal nen anderen Seefisch als Kalamari bei mir baden 



:m


----------



## richi23 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Viel gibt es nicht mehr hinzuzufügen! Sehr gutes Video!

Grüße


----------



## nordbeck (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nun, ich muss ganz unumwunden feststellen, dass mir das Video echt gut gefällt, super sympathischer Typ
> Kritisch sehe ich das ganze allerdings aus der Perspektive: Was passiert, wenn plötzlich jeder am Gewässer pro Tag n Kilo Fisch reinwirft, der nicht aus dem selben Gewässer kommt?
> Aber das is ja nich Gegenstand des Videos
> 
> ...



alles mit bedacht natürlich und nur so viel füttern wie auch gefressen wird. allerdings reguliert sich das von selbst. wenn man überfüttert beisst es auch nicht und die stelle wird uninteressant also hören die meisten dann auch auf mit füttern


----------



## EdekX (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Hut ab ehrlich nicht jeder würde seine Tricks so offenherzig preisgeben. Ich finds Klasse.
Bin zwar jetzt ein halbes Jahr in San Francisco, aber ich werde definitiv einiges davon zu Hause ausprobieren.
Ich hoffe das ich hier vielleicht ein paar striped bass, cohos oder steelheads erwische 

Gruss aus Kalifornien


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

auf steelhead kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es funktioniert, aber auf barsche mit sicherheit ^^ansonsten gibts doch nördlich von dir northern pike, muskie etc....


----------



## EdekX (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Naja hier gehts wohl eher mit der Spinnrute und Fliegenrute los =)
Pike musky etc. ist leider zu weit oben :/

Gruss


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

anders angeln 

hier ist auch spinnfischer revier, trotzdem fang ich meine fische. die northern pikes in den usa werden genauso auf köfi zu fangen sein wie in europa, bei den muskies geh ich ebenfalls schwer davon aus. bass und crappies werden ja auch häufig mit lebenden minnows befischt.


----------



## FaXe7 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Richtig tolles Video ! 
Danke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andi-ka (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

genau, fangt euren kompletten Weißfischbestand aus dem Wasser und wirft ihn zerstückelt wieder rein zum Hechte anfüttern... alle 2 Tage 700 Gramm bis 1,4 Kilo.... ! Ich finde das *Schandhaft* und eines "echten" Sporfischers nicht würdig. Ich fange meine Hechte auch ohne das ich davor 50 oder mehr kleinere Fische zerstückeln muss... ! wo sind die ganzen C&R befürworter (zu denen ich mit abstrichen auch zähle) jetzt ???? Fischbestand schonen ????? *der Typ sollte sich schämen....* ! auch ist es nicht nachhaltig den Hechten das Futter wegzufangen um es dann wieder reinzuschmeißen....
von der Umweltverschmutzung der faulenden Fischstücke  die nicht gefressen werden ganz zu schweigen....
nochmal:* ein "wahrer" Sportfischer hat sowas nicht nötig !!! *


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

das video hast du aber schon gesehen, oder?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



andi-ka schrieb:


> genau, fangt euren kompletten Weißfischbestand aus dem Wasser und wirft ihn zerstückelt wieder rein zum Hechte anfüttern... alle 2 Tage 700 Gramm bis 1,4 Kilo.... ! Ich finde das *Schandhaft* und eines "echten" Sporfischers nicht würdig. Ich fange meine Hechte auch ohne das ich davor 50 oder mehr kleinere Fische zerstückeln muss... ! wo sind die ganzen C&R befürworter (zu denen ich mit abstrichen auch zähle) jetzt ???? Fischbestand schonen ????? *der Typ sollte sich schämen....* ! auch ist es nicht nachhaltig den Hechten das Futter wegzufangen um es dann wieder reinzuschmeißen....
> von der Umweltverschmutzung der faulenden Fischstücke  die nicht gefressen werden ganz zu schweigen....
> nochmal:* ein "wahrer" Sportfischer hat sowas nicht nötig !!! *




Aahja....^^
Da spricht aber mal ein richtiger fachmann auf seinem gebiet....
Meiner meinung nach kommen makrelen und stinte nicht allzu häufig in binnengewässern vor(auch in Holland nicht), und somit nimmt man den hechten da nix an futter weg. Und ich glaube nicht, das man es schafft einen weißfischbestand in nem gut funktionierenden gewässer per rute oder senke zu eliminieren. Wenn weißfisch knapp wäre, würden da keine meterhechte in den mengen rum irren.Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die fischfetzen da zeit zum vergammeln haben. Außer dem hecht, kommen in den meisten seen auch noch andere fischarten, wie z.B. aal, barsch und zander vor. Selbst brassen und karpfen lutschen die dinger weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Zudem Tim genau den Punkt angesprochen hat und gesagt, deswegen verwendet er Meeresfische...


----------



## buddah (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



andi-ka schrieb:


> genau, fangt euren kompletten Weißfischbestand aus dem Wasser und wirft ihn zerstückelt wieder rein zum Hechte anfüttern... alle 2 Tage 700 Gramm bis 1,4 Kilo.... ! Ich finde das *Schandhaft* und eines "echten" Sporfischers nicht würdig. Ich fange meine Hechte auch ohne das ich davor 50 oder mehr kleinere Fische zerstückeln muss... ! wo sind die ganzen C&R befürworter (zu denen ich mit abstrichen auch zähle) jetzt ???? Fischbestand schonen ????? *der Typ sollte sich schämen....* ! auch ist es nicht nachhaltig den Hechten das Futter wegzufangen um es dann wieder reinzuschmeißen....
> von der Umweltverschmutzung der faulenden Fischstücke  die nicht gefressen werden ganz zu schweigen....
> nochmal:* ein "wahrer" Sportfischer hat sowas nicht nötig !!! *




ganz großer Bullshit - sorry ! aber der Einzige der sich schämen sollte bist du!! Was für eine Aussage!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Bitte nicht gegenseitig persönlich werden - sonst muss ich Punkte verteilen - hab ich keinen Bock drauf, liegt aber an euch.
Danke.


----------



## Vanner (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Klasse Video, da können sich einige Leute ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Sehr kompetent, sachlich und nicht überkandidelt dargestellt, finde ich super. Weiterhin Petri Heil. 
Natürlich auch den Machern der Vid´s ein Dankeschön, gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Danngggeeee zurück ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

bei der kiemengriff geschichte gehts um handlandung. da ist ein kescher zu bevorzugen weil es schneller und sicherer ist. weiteres manko beim kiemengriff ist das aus dem wasser heben und rumschleppen ohne den fisch am bauch zu unterstützen.

beides mache ich nicht, daher frag ich mich wieso du nun versuchst radau zu machen? 

insgesamt schätze ich die zeit des fisches aus dem wasser auf +- 4 minuten und das habe ich hier schon häufiger geschrieben ist die angepeilte maximal zeit. bevor man da nun rummeckert sollte man mal bei sich selbst mitstoppen 

der eine schnitt erfolgte übrigens weil thomas auf dem wiegesack stand und nicht in der lage war seine füße zu heben -.-


----------



## angel-daddy (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schönes, lehrreiches Video!

VG Martin


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es ging in der zitierten Diskussion nicht  vorrangig um den Kescher. Sondern u.a. darum, dass bei so einem  einhändig an den Kiemen in die Luft gehobenen Viech kraft der  Hebelgesetze die Wirbel knacken. Insbesondere dann, wenn - wie bei Dir  im Video schön zu sehen - das Viech trotz langer Luftbehandlung immer  noch zappelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich nehme für mich schlicht nicht in Anspruch, möglichst fischschonend  zu handeln, wenn ich einen Fisch fotografiere. Da liegt u.a. der  Unterschied, nicht in der Zeit.







stimmt, darum heisst der ausgangsartikel vom dhc auch handlandung ^^

angeln ist kein tierfreundliches hobby, gewisser stress und kollateralschaden wird immer auftreten, allerdings kann man sich trotzdem bemühen den schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten. ich denke ich schlage mich in der disziplin ganz passabel da einige hechte die ich gefangen hab bereits wieder gefangen wurden. wenn du nun tatsächlich kein foto von deinem fang machst und ihn entsprechend vermutlich auch nicht vermisst und wiegst ist das wirklich löblich von dir, andererseits kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Welpi (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Möchte selbst keine 4min unter Wasser getaucht werden, der arme Fisch!



Da vergleichst Du aber Äpfel mit Birnen, körperlich sind Fische nun mal anders gebaut als Menschen... Kiemen kommen mit Luft deutlich besser zurecht als Lungen mit Wasser. Ein Mensch hat nach 4 Minuten unter Wasser deutlich mehr Probleme als ein Fisch nach der selben Zeit an der Luft... zumal der Hecht dann ganz munter davonschwimmt. Ich seh darin nicht das grosse Problem.

LG Alex


----------



## Lommel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ich finde das Video sehr gelungen. Dem User Nordbeck ein Dankeschön, hat man nicht oft das ein so erfolgreicher Angler so offen seine Strategie zeigt.

Das es natürlich wieder welche gibt die alles besser machen, war irgendwie eh klar...


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Welpi schrieb:


> Da vergleichst Du aber Äpfel mit Birnen, körperlich sind Fische nun mal anders gebaut als Menschen... Kiemen kommen mit Luft deutlich besser zurecht als Lungen mit Wasser. Ein Mensch hat nach 4 Minuten unter Wasser deutlich mehr Probleme als ein Fisch nach der selben Zeit an der Luft... zumal der Hecht dann ganz munter davonschwimmt. Ich seh darin nicht das grosse Problem.
> 
> LG Alex



ach lass gut sein, dem user gehts nur darum was negatives zu schreiben. war in nem anderen thread schon genauso und kaulbarschspezi ist sein kumpel. dont feed the trolls 



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich finde das Video sehr gelungen. Dem User  Nordbeck ein Dankeschön, hat man nicht oft das ein so erfolgreicher  Angler so offen seine Strategie zeigt.
> 
> Das es natürlich wieder welche gibt die alles besser machen, war irgendwie eh klar...



danke fürs lob, freut mich wenns gefällt.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Leider ist der Link zum Artikel nicht mehr gültig, was schade ist. Aber (Achtung: rhetorische Frage), was meinst Du denn, was das beschriebene Problem bei der Handlandung war? Richtig: einerseits - in die Kiemen grabschen ist nicht gut (ist nicht mein Punkt), andererseits - Schwerkraft und Hebelgesetze sind wirkungsvoll bei großen Fischen (ist mein Punkt).



darum die unterstützende hand, aber gut darauf möchtest du ja nicht eingehen.




> Richtig kann man, tust Du aber nicht. Und nochmal, falls Dir hier kognitive Grenzen im Wege sind. Ich messe *Dein Handeln* *an dem, was Du so daherredest*, aber *nicht mein Handeln an Deinen Maßstäben*. |wavey:



warum so beleidigend? was rede ich denn deiner meinung nach so daher was sich nicht mit meinem handeln deckt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

So, nun ists gut, ihr beiden - danke...


----------



## inselkandidat (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

an alle Spi**er hier: guckt euch das Video lieber nochmal in Superzeitlupe an..vielleicht findet ihr ja noch mehr Haare in der Hechtsuppe..

p.s. lebende Hechte zappeln manchmal..man mag es nicht glauben! Und : schönes Video! da gabs schon wesentlich            "Fischunfreundlichere"


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



nordbeck schrieb:


> bei der kiemengriff geschichte gehts um handlandung. da ist ein kescher zu bevorzugen weil es schneller und sicherer ist.


Jetzt muss ich Nordbeck auch mal rechtgeben.
Ich benutze auch grundsätzlich einen Kescher.
Weil damit brauche ich  den Hecht nicht erst bis zu vollen Erschöpfung ausdrillen. Ausserdem habe ich schon unzählige Hechte sich bei einer Handlandung verabschieden sehen.
Von den Drillingen in der Hand mal ganz zu schweigen.
Es geht nichts über einen schönen grossen gummierten Kescher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

|good: kann mich da einreihen in die Werber für den großen Hechtkescher und Pro-Hecht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

*HECKENSCHÜTZENALARM! *

Sagt mal liebe Mods #h, muss dass sein, dass diese (ewigen) Streithansel diesen schönen Thread torpedieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Nö, ......


----------



## Perca3.0 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Wie gesagt ich finde das Video gelungen und schätze Tims Offenheit. 
Aufgrund der Offenheit kann man sich natürlich auch an manchen Aussagen oder Szenen reiben. "Alle 2 Tage 700-1400 Gramm pro Stelle" plus Futterkugeln find ich persönlich ein bisschen viel, aber was solls. Ansonsten zeigt er doch wieviele Gedanken er sich über waidgerechtes Fischen macht. Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Jeder drückt bei sich selbst (bewusst oder unbewusst) das eine oder andere Auge zu wenn es um das 100% perfekte Verhalten am Wasser geht.

Also: Wer hier über die Maßen kritisiert sollte sich mal vorstellen man würde seine Angelaktivitäten ähnlich  dokumentieren wie die von Tim. Da gäbe es bestimmt auch den einen oder anderen Kritikpunkt


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Jeder drückt bei sich selbst (bewusst oder unbewusst) das eine oder andere Auge zu wenn es um das 100% perfekte Verhalten am Wasser geht.



So ist es. Kritisch wird es dann, wenn man sein eigenes Handeln (wiederholt) mit einer hohen Messlatte versieht. Das ist etwas, was mir (bei aller anglerischen Fertigkeit und Finesse) insb. bei Specimen-Huntern, Hardcore-Fotoreleasern usw. immer wieder negativ auffällt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger... So, jetzt bin ich aber raus...


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ein sehr gutes Video mit einer prima Erläuterung!!!
Bin gespannt was noch von Dir kommt "nordbeck" #6


----------



## Sea-Trout (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnis? Kannst du dies belegen oder  beruht es allein auf deiner eigenen subjektiven Sicht welche je nach  Sichttiefe bei 0,5-5m unter der Wasseroberfläche aufhört?
> 
> Schade dass du meine Kritik als persönlichen Angriff siehst und dir somit meine eigentliche Intention noch immer verschlossen bleibt.
> 
> |wavey:


Ganz einfach weil viele Fische mehrfach gefangen werden nicht nur bei den Karpfeanglern.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So ist es. Kritisch wird es dann, wenn man sein eigenes Handeln (wiederholt) mit einer hohen Messlatte versieht. Das ist etwas, was mir (bei aller anglerischen Fertigkeit und Finesse) insb. bei Specimen-Huntern, Hardcore-Fotoreleasern usw. immer wieder negativ auffällt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger... So, jetzt bin ich aber raus...



nochmals, was meinst du deckt sich an meiner aussagen nicht mit dem handeln. deine kiemengriff these ist für mich aufgrund der unterstützenden hand nichtig. ansonsten hast du argumentativ relativ wenig zu erzählen, wirst dafür aber beleidigend. glückwunsch


----------



## Stefff (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Oh Mann,

was ist nur wieder los zur Zeit!
So schlecht ist das Wetter doch gar nicht, zumindest nicht bei uns!
Werden gerade wieder viele Theads zusammen getreten hier!

In diesem Trööt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277598
wird zuviel OT und zuviel gute Laune vorgeworfen.
Seither steht das Thema!

Und hier,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278390
wird einem das Fotografiren und posten der Bilder vorgeworfen!

So gibt es noch einige Beispiele mehr!

Und bei diesem Thema hier, wird schon wieder alles zerfleddert. Hin oder her, ist´n toller Film. Wenn man sucht wird man immer und überall was anstößiges finden!

Ein Schluß aus dem ganzen, wenn man konsequent sein möchte:
1. keine Bilder mehr
2. keine teilnahme an diskussionen mehr
3. am besten gar nicht mehr einloggen!!!!
4. Angeln einstellen!!

Sag mal geht´s noch????????

Dann könnte man ja gleich alle Themen, oder gar das ganze Board schliessen!!!!!!!!!!

Zur zeit wieder sehr anstrengend und manchmal auch etwas deprimierend hier.

Und bevor es mir jemand vorwirft! JA, ICH BIN FREIWILLIG HIER ANGEMELDET!!

Soll jetzt auch nur zu nachdenken anregen, ob immer gleich alles zerschossen werden sollte!

Nicht bös´ gemeinte Grüße!

Stefff


----------



## zokker (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ja stefff, du hast sowas von recht, ich stimme dir voll zu.
Hier sind viele spaßbremsen und ökofaschisten unterwegs.


----------



## Kaka (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ich finde es auch schade, dass fast jeder Thread darin endet. 

Das Problem ist einfach, dass man Laien das Fischen ohne Verwertungsgrund nur schwer erklären kann. Habe erst meiner Freundin ein bißchen das Video von nordbeck gezeigt weil ich es toll finde. Als sie erfahren hat, dass die Fische wieder zurückkommen hat sie mich nur ungläubig angeschaut und das Ganze auch als Tierquälerei abgestempelt. Wie gesagt die meisten Laien sehen es so. Ich bin zwar eher der "Kochtopfangler", habe aber kein Problem mit Leuten wie nordbeck, der das ja wie im Video zu sehen ist, wirklich vorbildlich handhabt. Leben und leben lassen. Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden! Für mich wäre es nix, aber ich bin ja ich und nicht irgendjemand anderes ;-)


----------



## wilhelm (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Stefff schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> 
> was ist nur wieder los zur Zeit!
> So schlecht ist das Wetter doch gar nicht, zumindest nicht bei uns!
> ...



Das ist leider traurige Realität hier im Board geworden.
Deshalb von mir keine Fotos Filme oder Fangberichte .

Trotz allem geiler Film danke euch dafür#6#6#6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Genauso wie das ständige Offtopic - werd ich ab hier löschen.

Und bei Bildern und Fangmeldungen schreiten wir eh immer ein, wenn wirs mitkriegen oder es gemeldet wird.

Damit zurück zum Thema - Danke.


----------



## Hezaru (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr schönes Video, besonders der bestmögliche Umgang mit dem Fisch.
Wenn ich ein alter erfahrener Hecht währe...
lieber ein kurzer Landgang im gummiertem Kescher zum Hakenlösen (ohne Wiederhaken) plus 2 Photos ( in D werden Kassenpatienten schlechter behandelt als Hechte in Holland:q),
als nach zehn Sekunden an Land einen Knüppel hinter die Augen 
...Aber beim nächsten Mal muss sich der Kerl (nordbeck) was besseres einfallen lassen#:

Gruß
ein alter Hecht


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ich erwarte in Zukunft, dass jeder, der sich ans wasser begibt und fische fangen möchte, sich doch zuvor bitte einen neoprenanzug zulegt, damit er sich zu dem fisch ins wasser begibt und ihn in seinem gewohnten umfeld abhakt(ob bootsangelei oder vom ufer). Natürlich muss für den fall einer entnahme, ein tierarzt zur seite stehen, der ein hälterbecken (mind. 100 liter pro kilo fisch), mit narkoseflüssigkeit dabei hat(das wasser MUSS natürlich aus dem gewässer sein und die Temperatur, darf der gewässertemperatur max. 0, 5 grad abweichen . Dabei darauf achten, dass der fisch nicht einfach aus dem wasser gehoben wird und ins narkosebecken "geschmissen" wird. Nein, nein, es muss ein zwischenbehältnis mitgeführt werden, um den fisch vom gewässer zum narkosebecken zu transportieren. Wenn der fisch nun narkotisiert ist, darf NUR der tierarzt weitere maßnahmen bezüglich des tötens vornehmen. Falls man dennoch moralische bedenken hat, was das töten eines tieres angeht, sollte zusätzlich einen Psychologen an seinen angelplatz mitnehmen, mit dem man das ganze dann ausdiskutieren kann. 

Ironiemodus aus...

In dem sinne, petri heil an alle ANGLER unter uns und danke an nordbeck, Thomas und co. Für das super video.


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



neukieler schrieb:


> ich erwarte in zukunft, dass jeder, der sich ans wasser begibt und fische fangen möchte, sich doch zuvor bitte einen neoprenanzug zulegt, damit er sich zu dem fisch ins wasser begibt und ihn in seinem gewohnten umfeld abhakt(ob bootsangelei oder vom ufer). Natürlich muss für den fall einer entnahme, ein tierarzt zur seite stehen, der ein hälterbecken (mind. 100 liter pro kilo fisch), mit narkoseflüssigkeit dabei hat(das wasser muss natürlich aus dem gewässer sein und die temperatur, darf der gewässertemperatur max. 0, 5 grad abweichen . Dabei darauf achten, dass der fisch nicht einfach aus dem wasser gehoben wird und ins narkosebecken "geschmissen" wird. Nein, nein, es muss ein zwischenbehältnis mitgeführt werden, um den fisch vom gewässer zum narkosebecken zu transportieren. Wenn der fisch nun narkotisiert ist, darf nur der tierarzt weitere maßnahmen bezüglich des tötens vornehmen. Falls man dennoch moralische bedenken hat, was das töten eines tieres angeht, sollte zusätzlich einen psychologen an seinen angelplatz mitnehmen, mit dem man das ganze dann ausdiskutieren kann.
> 
> Ironiemodus aus...
> 
> In dem sinne, petri heil an alle angler unter uns und danke an nordbeck, thomas und co. Für das super video.



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## buddah (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Das Karpfenangler mal eben 6k Bolies ins Wasser hauen stört ja auch keinen # ich finde sehr amüsant wie sich der ein oder andere über die paar Fische aufregen!! Noch besser ist allerdings wie nordbeck das alles mit sehr viel Humor nimmt!! Zeugt von einem guten Charakter


----------



## Hezaru (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

budah,
richtig#6
neukieler,
wie lange muss man einen Psychologen unter Wasser halten bis er in diese Rolle so richtig Reinwächst?:q:g


----------



## Nüsser (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Auch von mir ein dickes Danke für das Video!#6

 Eine Frage habe ich allerdings, wobei ich vorweg sage, dass ich absoluter Laie bin bezüglich des Themas: Ich frage mich, in wie weit das Färben der KöFis Sinn macht, wenn man doch nachts angelt? Genauso, wie man unterhalb von x Metern keine Farben mehr sieht, sind doch auch nachts alle Katzen grau, oder übersehe ich da was? ;+#c

 Die Erklärungen zum Thema Geruch usw. leuchten mir 100% ein, aber das Färben...|kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

in der nacht macht das natürlich keinen besonderen sinn, aber es schadet auch nicht. da ich nur noch rote stinte in meiner tasche hatte blieb der dann über nacht dran. allerdings zeigt es schon, dass es keine negative auswirkung hat.


----------



## Nüsser (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Okay, so versteh ich es. Im Video hatte ich es so verstanden, dass du die gezielt fürs Nachtangeln gefärbt hättest. Dass das Färben schadet, kann ich mir auch nicht ernsthaft vorstellen.


----------



## Frankia (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

@nordbeck: Klasse gemacht! 

Andere, gemeint ist Matze, zu verurteilen, war allerdings unnötig.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Hallo, 

tut mir leid, will hier nicht den Spielverderber machen, aber weil hier immer wieder der schonende Umgang mit dem Fisch gelobt wird: schonend wäre er wenn er nicht knapp 3 (!) Minuten (dazwischen auch noch ein filmischer Cut) an der Luft gewesen wäre. Das ist absolut zu lang. 
 Wenn ich für abhaken, messen, wiegen, so viel Zeit brauche, dann muss ich halt so fair sein und den Fisch nur abhaken. 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Kritik aus waidmännischer Sicht


Weil hier kein Waidmännerforum, sondern eines für Petrijünger...........
:g

Und weil es hier darum geht, ein Video über eine Angelmethode vorzustellen, nicht um Angler zu belehren..

Zum Belehren gibt's doch genügend andere Leute, die sich berufen fühlen, müssen wir definitiv nicht auch noch und werden das hier im Thread auch nicht zulassen.

*Es kann zu dem Thema Waidgerechtigkeit ja jeder, der sich berufen fühlt, einen eigenen Thread aufmachen...*

Und ab hier damit nun endgültig Schicht damit...........


----------



## Säp (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Klasse Video, gefällt richtig gut #6


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Echt Klasse das Video. Und vor allem sehr informativ.#6
Und die Bratwurst, sah auch sehr lecker aus. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

War sie, definitiv.
Ebenfalls die dazu gereichten Getränke (ihr wisst ja, mindestens 3 Liter am Tag, wg. Gesundheit und so..)


----------



## nordbeck (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

am besten war, dass ich zu franz am telefon meinte ich mach wurstbrot und er dankend ablehnte mit der aussage "wenn ich mit zwei köchen unterwegs bin erwarte ich was besseres als ein lausiges wurstbrot" ^^


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



nordbeck schrieb:


> am besten war, dass ich zu franz am telefon meinte ich mach wurstbrot und er dankend ablehnte mit der aussage "wenn ich mit zwei köchen unterwegs bin erwarte ich was besseres als ein lausiges wurstbrot" ^^



Und wo er recht hat, hat er recht.....:q

Übrigens, ich finde es ganz große klasse von Dir, das Du der Öffentlichkeit gestattest, Dir mal etwas über die Schulter schauen zu lassen. #6 Ich kann nur hoffen, das Dich diese teilweise negativen Kommentare nicht davor abschrecken, uns weitere Einblicke zu geben. Zumindest wissen Du und Thomas jetzt, was ihr aufzutischen habt, wenn Franz mit von der Partie ist.:q:q


----------



## kreuzass (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Das Video ist wirklich klasse und vor allen Dingen informativ geworden! Danke dafür! |wavey:

Ich hoffe, dass wir demnächst mehr von dir sehen werden. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du noch so einiges in petto hast, was du gerne preisgeben möchtest. Dann wird sich sicherlich auch ein wenig die Nervösität bzgl. improvisierter (im Bezug auf das Play-Behaviour deiner Auftrittskollegen) Auftritte vor der Kamera legen.

Also ich freue mich schon einmal wahnsinnig auf neue Videos von dir. Toll, dass du dritte an deiner Arbeit teilhaben lässt. Wirklich klasse. Weiter so!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Lol, der Spruch von Franz ist echt geil :>


----------



## Brewer (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Auch ich bin von dem Video ganz begeistert. Dafür ganz herzlichen Dank, hat es mir doch einiges Neues gezeigt. Zwar habe ich meinen Angelschein vor ca. 40 Jahren gemacht, dann aber beruflich ganz lange nicht gefischt. Nun bin ich dabei wieder einzusteigen und versuche mich der "neuen Angelei" zu nähern. Dazu hat dieses Video viel beigetragen.

 Aber zwei Dinge habe ich nicht verstanden:
 1. Warum zwei Bissanzeiger? Der vordere ist ganz fein eingestellt, zeigt also frühzeitig Aktivität am Köder an..so weit, so klar. Wenn der Hecht dann abzieht ist der Bissanzeiger doch weiter aktiv. Und mit einem Swinger versehen zeigt er mir doch auch einen Fallbiss an. Also...warum dann der zweite Bissi? Was zeigt der mir, was mir der erste nicht auch anzeigt?

 2. Warum fischt Du mit einem Auftriebskörper, wenn der Köfi / Fetzen aber auf Grund liegt? Welchen Vorteil erwartest Du Dir dadurch? Willst Du damit die Schnur über vorhandenesKraut führen? Und wie ist es mit einer möglichen Scheuchwirkung, wenn der Hecht gegen die angehobene Schnur schwimmt? Die Karpfenangler versuchen ihre Schnüre doch mit allen Mitteln möglichst umfassend auf den Grund zu legen.

 Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf Deine Erklärungen.

 Petri
 brewer


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

eigentlich im video erklärt, aber nochmal kurz:

zu 1. zwei pieper damit der normale bissanzeiger schon erkennen lässt wann der hecht den köder aufnimmt. zwischen run und aufnahme kann einiges an zeit vergehen. manche hechte spielen regelrecht mit dem köder rum bevor sie sich dazu entschließen mit ihm abzuziehen. wenn man mal ne weile mit nem pencil gefischt hat merkt man das recht deutlich. manche hechte ziehen auch kaum ab und bleiben fast auf der stelle. dann löst vielleicht der drop off aus, aber der fisch nimmt keine schnur. man könnte also meinen es sei ein fehlbiss, schnurschwimmer oder wind gewesen, durch den vorderen bissanzeiger weiss ich aber dass es nicht so war und schlag also präemptiv an und vermeide ein schlucken des köders.

zu 2. der auftriebskörper verhindert ein festsetzen der schnur, ermöglicht ein reibungsloses abziehen und verbessert so auch die bissanzeige. 
mag sein, dass es scheuchwirkung hat, aber in 90% der fälle fische ich eine kante hinab und da kommt der fisch eher von unten und hat keine probleme mit dem teil. des weiteren fisch ich relativ lange vorfächer und hab so nen gewissen abstand. durch den nichtvorhandenen widerstand verspreche ich mir einen größeren vorteil als den nachteil den ich durch die mögliche scheuchwirkung hab.
von absenkbleien und ähnlichem sollte man aus gründen der bisserkennung absehen. ein bekannter hat das mal versucht mit 2 verangelten fischen als bilanz und dazu massig fehlbissen.


----------



## zokker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr interessantes Video.  


 Nordbeck geht einen ganz neuen Weg, indem er nur auf den Geruchssinn der Hechte eingeht. Bin gespannt wann die Angelindustrie Futtermischungen zum Hecht-angeln anbietet 

. Das schnelle Drillen am starken Gerät ist für den Fisch, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gut. Ich habe nämlich im vorletzten Schwedenurlaub genau das Gegenteil gemacht (mit Handlandung) und bevor sich die erholt hatten... manoman hat das gedauert.  


 An dem See, wo das Video gedreht wurde, würde ich persönlich aber nicht angeln wollen.


 Die Geräuschkulisse würden mir den Angelspaß verderben, bin halt kein Hardcoreangler mehr sondern mecklenburger Naturliebhaber der gerne angelt, meistens jedenfalls.  


 Nordbeck hattest Du schon mal Beifang bei der Methode? Kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen, das da so ein richtiger Monsteraal auch mal bei gehen kann, natürlich bei höherer Wassertemperaturen.


Gruß ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu Schnurspannung/Auslösezeitpunkt bei Drop-Off-Verwendung (bin nun stolzer Besitzer zweier Fox Drop Arm Indicators, juchhu) plus vorderem Bissanzeiger:

Inwieweit könnte die Schnurspannung eine Scheuchwirkung haben? Es gäbe ja theoretisch mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Köfi auswerfen, Schnur so weit wie möglich spannen, Bügel auf, Drop-Off ziemlich dicht unter die Spule

--> Der Fisch hängt den Clip des Drop-Off quasi sofort beim Biss aus, Schnur frei, vorderer Bissanzeiger gibt Alarm

--> Potentieller Vorteil: Sofortige Bissanzeige bei sofortiger Schnurfreigabe, potentieller Nachteil: Schnurspannung recht hoch/maximaler Auslösewiderstand, Fisch lässt darum wieder los?

_______________________________

2. Auswerfen, Schnur nicht bis zum Anschlag spannen, sondern Spielraum lassen und den Drop-Off weiter weg von der Spule platzieren

--> Fisch hat mehr Raum zum Abziehen, Drop-Off muss erst ein Stück zur Spule hochwandern, bevor der Clip aushängt

--> Potentieller Vorteil: geringerer Auslösewiderstand für den Fisch durch den größeren "Schnurweg" bis zum Auslösen?

Potentieller Nachteil: Allerdings evtl. eine Runde weniger empfindlich? Fehlalarm-Risiko durch den größeren Schnurbogen im Wasser größer? 

Oder kompletter Denkfehler = Widerstand für den Fisch durch den größeren Schnurbogen ebenfalls größer?

__________________________________

Bei beiden Optionen wäre durch den vorderen Bissanzeiger (bei mir ein Delkim) eine sofortige Erkennung gegeben  ---> Verangelungsrisiko IMO jeweils recht gering. Auch für Fallbisserkennung ist jeweils gesorgt (der E-Bissanzeiger funzt ja auch "rückwärts").

Nur: Welche der beiden Möglichkeiten wäre die bessere bzw. in welchem Einzelfall (Wind etc.) die bessere?

Strömung muss ich nicht ausgleichen, beangle nur Stillgewässer.

Würde mich echt interessieren, obs da Erfahrungswerte in puncto Schnurspannen gibt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



zokker schrieb:


> Nordbeck hattest Du schon mal Beifang bei der Methode? Kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen, das da so ein richtiger Monsteraal auch mal bei gehen kann, natürlich bei höherer Wassertemperaturen.
> 
> 
> Gruß ...



glaub für aal sind die köder einfach zu groß. der gezeigte stint ist der einzige kleine köder den ich verwende. der gezeigte hering ist eher das format welches ich verwende :k

beifänge:

















ist aber sehr selten. ich schätze auf 250 hechte kommt eine andere art.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu  Schnurspannung/Auslösezeitpunkt bei Drop-Off-Verwendung (bin nun stolzer  Besitzer zweier Fox Drop Arm Indicators, juchhu) plus vorderem  Bissanzeiger:
> 
> Inwieweit könnte die Schnurspannung eine Scheuchwirkung haben? Es gäbe ja theoretisch mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...




welche hast du dir denn geholt?

gehts um microns oder nur  den swinger? beim micron ist der schnurclip vom fox mk2 swinger dran,  dh. gewicht des swingers etc. ist nicht relevant, da nur der clip öffnen  muss. mit ein klein wenig wd40 ist der leichtgänging, durch verdrehen  des swingerkopfes kann man noch einstellen wie leicht dieser dann  auslöst.

wenn du die normalen drop offs hast kommts drauf an  welche serie. die alten hatten auch den mk2 verschluss, dann gabs welche  mit nem plastikclip und später mit nem metallclip  ( zwei kugeln).





normalerweise kann man das gewinde der fassung für den clip etwas auf und zu drehen und damit den auslösewiderstand regulieren.

zu  position des swingers sind beide theorien sinning. einerseits kann er  bei der position weiter unten mehr schwung holen, andererseits kann es  dadurch rucken. sprich so oder so lässt sich das negativ weiterspinnen  

praktisch denk ich aber, dass es sich in grenzen hält und mit  beiden positionen die fehlbisse gering sind bzw. nicht dadurch ausgelöst  werden. würds einfach mal testen, wenns alles nichts hilft und du  unzufrieden bist würde ich entweder den clip von innen etwas ölen, damit  die schnur ein bisschen leichter rausspringt, oder aber den clip weiten  mit nem schlitzschraubenzieher oder ähnlichem.
was gegen die position weiter unter der rolle spricht ist die höhere anfälligkeit für wind und dadurch nervige piepser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Hi, ich hab nicht den ganzen Micron, sondern nur den Swinger - und zwar das Modell ganz oben auf dem Bild (das mit der kleinen "Querstange").

Also nicht den Pike Swinger mit dem dicken Schiebegewicht dran, sondern den "leichten", der heißt "Drop Arm Indicator".

Ja, ich tendiere eigentlich eher zum "Sofortauslösen" - ich denke, der kleine Ruck zum Clipöffnen ist harmloser als ein größerer Schnurbogen, der mitgezogen werden muss?

Man kann den ganzen Kopf mit dem "Stangenclip" drin drehen. Insofern dürfte sich die Empfindlichkeit darüber einstellen lassen, in welchem Winkel die Stange zur eingehängten Schnur steht? 

Also je "senkrechter" die Stange, desto leichter löst sie aus? Weil sie quasi durch den Ruck einfach nach vorne wegklappt und nicht zur Seite bewegt werden muss wie bei waagerechter Stellung?

Eine Rändelmutter wie die Version mit den zwei Kugeln hat das Ding nicht. Da man aber den Kopf drehen und damit den "Anstellwinkel" der kleinen Stange verändern kann, dachte ich, das geht auf diese Weise? Oder lieg ich da falsch?

In der Anleitung der OVP ist dazu leider nichts vermerkt.


----------



## zokker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schöner Beifang


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

ah sehr gut, das ist der mk2 verschluss, den hab ich an den microns auch.

durch drehen des kopfes kann man den auslösewiderstand verstellen. am empfindlichsten ist er wenn die öffnung nach oben zeigt, den höchsten widerstand folglich wenn er nach unten zeigt. die position des swingers ist meiner meinung nach dafür unerheblich!

wenns hakelt kurz mit wd40 sprühen, ansonsten sollte es passen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Yeah coole Sache, danke Dir! 

Dann hab ich mir das quasi schon richtig gedacht. WD40-artiges hab ich da, hau ich dann vorm Ersteinsatz drauf.

Machen echt nen guten Eindruck, die zwei Teile. Ist auch ein Kit mit Klammern für unterschiedliche Bankstick-Durchmesser dabei.

Für die hinteren Banksticks hab ich mir die Snatch-Magnetic-Auflagen von Prologic geholt. Die arretieren den Blank schön fest (falls sich doch mal was verhängen sollte und die Rute das Wandern anfangen will), sind aber im unteren Bereich gepolstert.

Find ich besser als herkömmliche Gummi-Buttgrips zum Einklemmen - denn diese können schon mal echt lästig hakeln, wenns schnell gehen muss.

Da lieber den Snatch Magnetic - der klappt sofort auf, sobald man den Blank senkrecht anhebt. 

In potentieller Wander- bzw. Zugrichtung der Rute im Verhedderungsfall = horizontal klemmt das Ding aber bombenfest, wies sein soll.

Zwecks Bissanzeige ist es glaube ich auch sinnvoll, wenn die Rute möglichst linear auf den ausgeworfenen Köder zeigt und die Schnur am Spitzenring keinen umlenkenden Knick vollführt.

Deswegen verwende ich immer Banksticks und kein Pod, denn ein Pod nötigt einen bei Verwendung von zwei Ruten, beide in dieselbe Richtung zeigen zu lassen.

Das find ich eher suboptimal - vom Aufbau-Aufwand ganz zu schweigen.

Also werd ich die Schnur relativ stark spannen und den Swinger auf Sofortauslöse einstellen. In Verbindung mit der linearen Schnurausrichtung dürfte da beim kleinsten Zupfer der Alarm am Delkim losgehen.

Muss ich halt nur den Swingerkopf an den Wind (falls dann gerade wehend) anpassen.

Allerdings bau ich meine Ruten möglichst immer leicht schräg nach unten geneigt auf, so dass der Spitzenring unter Wasser ist. So dürfte der Wind geringstmögliche Angriffsfläche haben (bilde ich mir jedenfalls ein *gggg*).

Müsste in dieser Kombination ein ziemlich empfindliches System ergeben, bei dem man richtig fix reagieren kann.

In puncto Schnellanschlagszeit hab ich mal von so nem englischen Uralt-Spezi gelesen, dass er bei Bissverdacht auf zehn zählt und dann anhaut.

Ich finde: 

Das Zählen kann man sich eigentlich sparen - die Zeit vom Rollenbügelschließen und Schnurbogen straffen zusammengerechnet dürfte ziemlich genau diese "Zählzeit" ergeben, also bei vorab recht gestraffter Schnur = kein riesen Bogen im Wasser maximal etwa 10 bis 15 Sekunden.

Also quasi Biss, Bügel zu, Restschnurbogen straffen, anhauen. Alles direkt hintereinander ohne Warten.

Die Kombi aus beschriebenem Empfindlich-Setup und Anschlagsverhalten müsste eigentlich nen ganz gut lösbaren Hakensitz im vorderen Bereich ergeben - da ist ja quasi null Schluckzeit.


----------



## Sammler (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Sehr schönes Video, unterhaltsam und informativ.


----------



## d0ni (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Super Video  

Was sind das denn für Booms? (oder wie die Auftriebskörper heißen) 

Hab vorhin mal bisschen gesucht, aber iwie nicht so richtig gefunden


----------



## nordbeck (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ledgerstems von Fox


----------



## d0ni (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Dankschön


----------



## Angelkay (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

@Thomas9904 

Tolles Video, Dein Kollege bei dem Dreh, seine Stimme kommt mir bekannt vor.
Kann Sie leider aber nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Vielleicht von einem unserer anderen Videos?


----------



## Seele (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Angelkay schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> 
> Tolles Video, Dein Kollege bei dem Dreh, seine Stimme kommt mir bekannt vor.
> Kann Sie leider aber nicht zuordnen.


 

Wie kannst du ihn nur verstehen :q:q:q


----------



## ulfisch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Tolles Video,
Nordbeck, du kommst echt sympathisch rüber#6
Finde ich auch toll und interessant, dass du dir so viele Gedanken machst.

Wohnst du in der Nähe der Grenze und investierst du ein ganzes WE für einen Angelausflug?
Ach ja und den Schnauzer würde ich erstmal lassen#6


----------



## VanAngling (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV​*
> 
> Wenn man im Forum im Fangmeldungsthread (Aktuelle Raubfischfänge, sponsored by Quantum Specialist) immer wieder tolle Fotos von großen Hechten sieht, dazu noch mit toten Köderfischen als Köder und nach "englischer Methode" mit Meeresfischen, dann ist das schon mal ne Nachfrage beim entsprechenden Boardie wert (zumal das bei mir selber bei meinen wenigen Versuchen nie mit Meeresfischen geklappt hat - nun weiss ich auch warum....).
> 
> ...






Ich Feier so ab die scheis Viescher XD#6#6#6 jo kann mal passieren


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

wie bitte, vanangling?


ulfisch, viel dank!


----------



## zanderzone (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Schnauzer is Gott sei Dank ab!;-)


----------



## ulfisch (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Ach schade, der Schnauzer hat Charakter gehabt,
ist ja unter den Jüngeren wieder im kommen


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

haha ulfisch, wir beide sind echt die einzigen denen das gefallen hat ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Nix gegen Pornobalken!!
;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nix gegen Pornobalken!!
> ;-)))



Aber wenn schon, dann so 'nen richtigen Kinderschänderbart, wie ihn der Admin hier hat und ni so ein Sauerkraut, wie es auch der vierzehnjährige Perser aufträgt, damit er mit Muttis Ausweis in die Disko kommt.

Von den Bärten mal abgesehen, wie immer angenehmes Filmchen.#6


----------



## ulfisch (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Bei mir ist es bewundernder Neid
für so einen richtigen schwarzen(Respekt einflößenden)  RIEGEL fehlt mit insgesamt der Haarwuchs|bigeyes


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Mir auch leider.  Der schnäuzer war seit Oktober gewachsen


----------



## sportsmen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Was ist das für ein Auftriebskörper der bei der Montage benutzt wird und wo gibts den???


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Falls Du den "Arm" für das Blei meinst: 

Das ist ein Ledger Stem von Fox. Ist von der Funktionsweise her quasi eine moderne Version des Tiroler Hölzl.


----------

